# Clearing Netflix history?



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2013)

As soon as you start it it comes up with recently watched films, i was gonna let anyone pick something to watch but i dont want them taking the piss outta me of every animation i watch, i dont ever hear the last of it after they found out i watch adventure time -_-


----------



## Shetana (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know about clearing it, but what about creating a second profile on the account? I had to do that on mine because my step mom borrows it; keeps her from seeing my stuff and keeps me from having my recently watched flooded by her crap.


----------

